# Reemplazo micas aislantes en transistores de amplificador



## juliangp (Jun 4, 2013)

Hola resulta que he buscado en el foro pero no ha resuelto mi duda, el problema es que no encuentro las micas aislantes para transistores metálicos TO-3, y coloque papel de impresora impregnado en grasa siliconada, pero creo que la transferencia térmica no sería de lo mejor, y pads de silicona tampoco consigo para este encapsulado, algún sustituto de otro material? saludos y gracias de antemano


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 4, 2013)

Yo estoy "fabricando" unos aisladores de mica para los TDA7294 (creo que el encapsulado se llama "multiwatt 15" o por ahí ) y para eso fuí a un negocio donde venden repuestos para electrodomésticos, estufas y demás yerbas, y ahí compré un recorte de mica que les quedaba y que la usan para las planchas o no se qué , pero parece que se consigue con facilidad. Esta mica es MUY gruesa, pero como dijo el elefante "con paciencia y con...." se pueden desprender las hojas de mica que forman el recorte y resulta que son una parva de "hojitas de mica" de espesor bastaaaante delgado (tal vez menos que las comerciales para transistores ).
Aún no las he probado por que he separado solo tres hojitas y tengo que hacer una plantilla para dibujar la forma y recortarlas (con tijera ) y perforar donde pasa el tornillo, pero cuando termine pasaré mas datos.

PD: Es un pelmazo hacer esto, pero por acá no se consiguen micas tan grandes y con esa forma


----------



## aquileslor (Jun 4, 2013)

Mas fácil que la mica es usar MILAR o MYLAR lo mas delgado que se consiga ( no recuerdo los micrones).
Viene en rollos pero te venden por pedazos. se corta con una tijera común y se perfora con cualquier sacabocados. Se vende generalmente donde venden aislantes para transformadores. La mica es muy buena, pero hay que tener maña para trabajarla y al perforarla se puede romper.


----------



## franc0 (Jun 4, 2013)

mis amigos yo reemplace la mica por acetato para transparencias los que se usa en fotocopiadoras o impresoras laser es lo que me resulto en varias ocasiones al no encontrar micas para transistores tipo platillo pues con la pasta térmica soporta muy bien el calor espero que les aya sido de ayuda


----------



## juliangp (Jun 4, 2013)

Gracias por las respuestas Dr. Zoidberg, aquilestor y franco, buenas propuestas , más para mi ciudad que no tiene nada de interesante jaja, eza tenes razón con lo de que debe ser un pelmazo hacer eso, encima con lo frágiles que son ni me imagino , un dolor de... . Por suerte fui a lo del "electronico" de la ciudad y me consiguió 4 justo las que necesitaba, ahora a cuidarlas como oro  jaja.
Esas cosas se tendrían que conseguir de a montones, porque los pads de silicona no me convencen  (y de paso tampoco los consigo), así que bueno a no usar mas to-3, y usar los otros transistores, que reciclo los pads de silicona pequeños y a veces los inconseguibles grandes tipo to-3p de fuentes conmutadas mangueadas en los locales de computación  jaja saludoos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jun 5, 2013)

Una última posibilidad: si no tenés la necesidad de colocar más de un semiconductor en el disipador, o bien, si son varios semiconductores a disponer en un único disipador y no tienen problemas en compartir un punto de contacto en común, podés directamente no utilizar micas (aunque no podés evitar la grasa siliconada) y aislar solamente el disipador del chasis (si fuera necesario). De esta forma, podés ganar en algo más de eficiencia de disipación (que puede rondar muy aproximadamente entre los 0,2 a 0,3 grados por vatio, dependiendo el caso).

En algunos casos donde se requiere mucha disipación de potencia no podés evitar el uso de los encapsulados TO-3 (son más efectivos que los TO-220 o incluso que los TO-247 (gigantes)). Que la mica no te limite!!!.

Saludos


----------



## guarod (Jun 5, 2013)

con las placas de rayos x...  las que dan en los ospitales...


----------



## NarXEh (Jun 5, 2013)

Buenas! 

El problema con la mica son los problemas que mencionaron ustedes: Muy delgada y fragil, aveces es dificil de conseguir (me paso de que no tenian) y diganme la verdad... a quien no le paso que la tenian en la mano, se les cayo y no la encontraron mas 

Asi como dice aquilestor, el mylar se lo consigue en casas donde se fabrican transformadores, dentro de todo tiene casi el mismo grosor que la mica y lo mejor de todo es que te suelen vender cantidades de ellas que se asemejan bastante a una cartulina 

De todos modos, habria que hacer un ensayo utilizando mica y mylar para ver que tanto afecta la transferencia calorifera en la realidad (nada de datos de tabla).

saludos!


----------



## juliangp (Jun 5, 2013)

Yo coloqué los to-3 para facha nomas porque me gustan jaja, bueno entonces tendriamos hasta ahora diferentes métodos:

*Decapar recortes de mica de estufas
*Mylar en casas de transformadores
*Placa de rayos X (no confío mucho en este método)
*Papel impregnado en grasa siliconada
*Pads de silicona

Esa lista la voy a tener en cuenta en un futuro . Faltaría saber cuál de ellos es mejor en la transferencia de calor, que me imagino será el primer métodos. Ojalá esta lista ayude a otros como yo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 5, 2013)

Voto por mica o los pads que venden específicamente para ésto , porque ademas de aislar electricamente *tienen que conducir termicamente* !


----------



## juliangp (Jun 5, 2013)

MMM interesante: http://www.tendencias21.net/Desarrollan-un-polimero-capaz-de-conducir-calor-como-un-metal_a4197.html


----------



## opamp (Jun 5, 2013)

Como dice DOSMETROS , la mica es de todos los mencionados aislantes eléctricos, buén conductor térmico.

Si la produción es por cierta cantidad, pueden mandar anodizar el disipador de Al,  previamente debe ser realizado los agujeros para los componentes, hay un anodizado conocido como "DURO" que soporta el ajuste de los pernitos ,.....no olvidar la grasa siliconada.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 8, 2013)

Miren que interesante ésto : _#*36*_


----------



## juliangp (Jun 8, 2013)

Es practicamente lo que dijo Zoidberg, ya que al ser las micas gordas no transfieren bien el calor y hay que decaparlas, o algo asi


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 8, 2013)

Claro ! y venía de clarísimo ejemplo para aqui


----------



## campos (Sep 8, 2013)

tambien puedes probar con tela de teflon, es la que le ponen a las maquinas para sellar bolsas es de color cafe claro.


----------



## jokirius (Ago 27, 2015)

y la cinta kapton serviria como aislador y buen conductor del calor?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 27, 2015)

Nop , no sirven , tanto el Teflón como el Kapton *son aislantes térmicos *


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 27, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Nop , no sirven , tanto el Teflón como el Kapton *son aislantes térmicos *


  
Hay muy buenas "micas" de Kapton!!!
Creo haber subido un par de fotos de las que usé en el ampli de 80+80 W

Encontré las fotos!


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 28, 2015)

Acoto de nuevo: usen Milar. Hay aparatos míos de hace 50 años, con transistores de germanio, que la siguen usando. Y la hoja para transparencias de laser son de Milar. Usenlas tranquilo. Las transparencias de Ink Jet no porque son de acetato y se funden con el calor. Yo usé siempre Milar, porque lo compraba en rollos grandes y las comerciales, salvo las especiales que nombró 2M, son de Milar.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 28, 2015)

Y porque no utilizar los thermal pads, que son mejores que la Mica, no hay que utilzar grasa vienen para los distintos tipos de cápsulas , en hojas, en tubos, etc etc
Los he utilzado con muy buenos resultados

De echo la primera vez los vi en unos semicondutores de muy alta potencia en unos equipos industriales


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 28, 2015)

Hola a todos , tengo mirado ayslantes hechos en Kaptron , pero no se su eficienzia en pasar lo calientamento adelante eso cuando conparado a la Mica. Me gusta la Mica por sener un mineral natural  , me gusta mas aun lo Oxido de Berilio , una ceramica blanca termicamente mui eficiente , mucho enbuera esa es desafortunadamente altamente toxica (cancerigena) a los humanos . Hay termo pads hechos en silicona , pero son muchos fragiles y pierden facilmente lo ayslamento electrico cuando molestados mecanicamente .
Las Micas pueden  sener sacadas de antiguos  hierros de pasar roupas porque la resistencia de nickel-cromo eran aysladas con generosas camadas de Mica .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ElectroWero (Ago 29, 2015)

Coincido con pandacba y Daniel López,  los mejores son los Thermal Insulation Silicone y las micas, algunas son fragiles, también estan los pad de Alumina cerámica. 

Hacer DIY o Homemade en muchas cosas es muy padre, siempre y cuando los materiales son costosos o que son muy dificiles de conseguir, asi si es muy viable hacer cosas caseras o ser recursivos.

Hoy en dia hay infinidad de aislantes de todo tipo, arriesgar la vida util de nuestro transistor o IC,  por ahorrarnos 2 pesos no es nada viable.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 29, 2015)

ElectroWero dijo:


> Coincido con pandacba y Daniel López,  los mejores son los Thermal Insulation Silicone Cap y las micas, algunas son fragiles, también estan los pad de Alumina cerámica.
> 
> Hacer DIY o Homemade en muchas cosas es muy padre, siempre y cuando los materiales son costosos o que son muy dificiles de conseguir, asi si es muy viable hacer cosas caseras o ser recursivos.
> 
> ...


Hola Don ElectroWero , se no for de muchas molestias ?? podrias pasar la dirección de onde puedo conpra eses ayslantes ceramicos arriba  ??.
!Muchas gracias de antemano!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ElectroWero (Ago 29, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola Don ElectroWero , se no for de muchas molestias ?? podrias pasar la dirección de onde puedo conpra eses ayslantes ceramicos arriba  ??.
> !Muchas gracias de antemano!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.







Esos los venden en varias tiendas como ebay, Aliexpress o Amazon:

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Transistor-Thyristor-Insulation-Protection-mica-1x14x20mm/dp/B00MOCFFHU[/ame]


Busque como Alumina ceramic transistor Pad y ahi salen donde comprar.

También hay unos que se llaman Thermal Insulation Silicone Cap:






Saludos y hasta la próxima.


----------



## Sdppm (Mar 14, 2021)

Hola gente, muy puse a limpiar un sintoamplificador kenbrown ss3500 y el canal que falla no tiene las micas en sus transistores de poder, así que iba a probar el acetato de repostería ya que soporta alta temperaturas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 14, 2021)

Sdppm dijo:


> Hola gente, muy puse a limpiar un sintoamplificador kenbrown ss3500 y el canal que falla no tiene las micas en sus transistores de poder, así que iba a probar el acetato de repostería ya que soporta alta temperaturas


El problema no es la temperatura que soporte sino la resistencia térmica que tenga. Una mica normal tiene 0.35ºC/W de resistencia térmica...y lo que consigas debe ser igul o inferior a ese valor.


----------



## Sdppm (Mar 15, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El problema no es la temperatura que soporte sino la resistencia térmica que tenga. Una mica normal tiene 0.35ºC/W de resistencia térmica...y lo que consigas debe ser igul o inferior a ese valor.


Si es verdad si no no deja pasar el calor al disipador


----------

